# Mold on my Floating Plants



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a 10g tank planted with Salvinia minima and Duckweed (which grows slower than the Salvinia, suprisingly) and there is white mold growing around the leaf edges and on the hairs of the Salvinia. Is there any way to get rid of this stuff and keep it from coming back? So far, all I've been doing is removing the most moldy leaves every week or so, but since the tank is open-top and right next to my bed, that's not enough to prevent the mold from affecting my health.

I was thinking of spraying some water mixed with an algaecide or copper-based medication (diluted so that if it gets in the water it won't hurt the fish) on the plants, but I don't know how that would affect the mold.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Could you take a picture of this mold? It is unusual, as I have never heard of mold growing around the leaves of floating plants .

I would not recommend an algaecide nor any copper-based medication. It will likely kill all your plants and any invertebrates that are in the tank.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

when the plant dies and the air is humid, it's possible mold will grow on the dead part.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

I can’t take a pic right now, but it looks like this: http://www.ppdl.purdue.edu/PPDL/images/honeysuckle_mildew2.jpg
…which is actually mildew. Figures. Should’ve googled first. :icon_roll

I’m okay with killing off the invertebrates (various snails) in this tank- I’ve been trying to get rid of them since they came in with the plants. But you’re right about the plants. If I try this out, I’ll set some plants aside so if the treatment hurts them they won’t all be destroyed.

The mold/mildew has been growing on both the healthy and the not-so-healthy plants (though not as much on the healthy ones), so I don’t think it’s from the plants rotting. I've actually had this kind of mold grow on the surface of still water in several of my tanks. Usually the tanks with still water are outside of my room, so I don't really worry about it.

I found some organic remedies for this stuff here: http://www.ehow.com/how_5662446_control-powdery-mildew-garden.html

I’m leaning towards the milk one since I know milk is often used in tanks to feed fry and culture infusoria (and since the other two options don’t sound as safe). Does this sound like a good idea?


----------

